# 7° (1 in 10)



## espigat

Hola, os dejo el contexto:

Helicopter rescue
Requirements to land
•A flat clear surface with a gradient of no more than *7° (1 in 10)* on which to land.
¿Alguien sabe cómo se lee 7° (1 en 10)? Gracias.


----------



## gongorac

7° = 7 degress1 in 10 or a gradient of 1:10 means that as you move 10 units horizontally you rise 1 unit vertically


----------



## vertebrado

gongorac said:


> 7° = 7 degress1 in 10 or a gradient of 1:10 means that as you move 10 units horizontally you rise 1 unit vertically



¿y qué clase de pendiente es ésta?
Subir 1 unidad por cada 10 unidades recorridas horizontalmente ya define un tipo de gradiente por sí mismo. ¿Qué información aporta el 7º?


----------



## Alisterio

Entiendo por el texto que es lo mismo: 7 grados o "1:10".


----------



## vertebrado

Alisterio said:


> Entiendo por el texto que es lo mismo: 7 grados o "1:10".


¿De qué manera 7 grados es lo mismo que 1:10?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vertebrado, parece que no notaste los paréntesis del original: "a gradient of no more than 7º *(*1:10*)*".

Al decir "un largo de 2,54 centímetros (una pulgada)", ¿el "(una pulgada)" no aporta nada? El "2,54 centímetros" ya define una longitud por sí mismo...


----------



## Alisterio

No sé si matemáticamente es correcto, pero eso dice el texto.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Alisterio said:


> No sé si matemáticamente es correcto, pero eso dice el texto.



Es aproximadamente correcto. Más correcto, pero también aproximado, es 1,23 metros por cada 10. Salvo que me haya equivocado en las cuentas...

Y supongo que el piloto del helicóptero no se pondrá a medir, y aterrizará igual si la gradiente es de 1,25:10


----------



## vertebrado

Oldy Nuts, ¿te importa explicar qué cuentas has hecho y por qué ?


----------



## guitaric60

Hola:

Oldy Nuts está en lo cierto. El texto se refiere a que la pendiente del suelo no deberá ser mayor que 7 grados, lo cual equivale aproximadamente a 1:10. (Una unidad de cambio vertical por cada diez de proyección horizontal).

Saludos,
Enrique


----------



## vertebrado

guitaric60 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Oldy Nuts está en lo cierto. El texto se refiere a que la pendiente del suelo no deberá ser mayor que 7 grados, lo cual equivale aproximadamente a 1:10. (Una unidad de cambio vertical por cada diez de proyección horizontal).
> 
> Saludos,
> Enrique


Si se trata de una aproximación no tiene sentido que diga "no more than 7º" y luego entre paréntesis lo aproxime a 1:10 (¡?)


----------



## guitaric60

Vertebrado:

Estás buscándole la quinta pata al gato. Hay por lo menos dos maneras de medir una pendiente. Una de ellas es el ángulo que el contorno del suelo hace con respecto a la horizontal (en este caso, 7°); otra manera de medir la pendiente es el cambio que ocurre verticalmente con relación a la proyección horizontal (en este caso, 1:10). El autor está brindando las dos opciones porque hay veces que una es más fácil de medir que la otra. Cuestión de conveniencia.

La razón por la cual Oldy Nuts y yo decimos que es una aproximación, es que técnicamente, una pendiente de 7° equivale a 1,20:10, en lugar de 1:10. Dicho en matemáticas: tan(7°) = 1,23. La diferencia entre 1,23 y 1 es de 20%, lo cual es una aproximación.

Espero que eso te ayude,
Enrique


----------



## vertebrado

guitaric60 said:


> Vertebrado:
> 
> Estás buscándole la quinta pata al gato. Hay por lo menos dos maneras de medir una pendiente. Una de ellas es el ángulo que el contorno del suelo hace con respecto a la horizontal (en este caso, 7°); otra manera de medir la pendiente es el cambio que ocurre verticalmente con relación a la proyección horizontal (en este caso, 1:10). El autor está brindando las dos opciones porque hay veces que una es más fácil de medir que la otra. Cuestión de conveniencia.
> 
> La razón por la cual Oldy Nuts y yo decimos que es una aproximación, es que técnicamente, una pendiente de 7° equivale a 1,20:10, en lugar de 1:10. Dicho en matemáticas: tan(7°) = 1,23. La diferencia entre 1,23 y 1 es de 20%, lo cual es una aproximación.
> 
> Espero que eso te ayude,
> Enrique


Perdon, me ofusqué yo solo. Tenéis razón. Sí me ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¡La importancia del contexto...! La pregunta original se refiere a la pendiente máxima que debe tener un terreno para que se permita aterrizar a un helicóptero de rescate. Obviamente no se le puede pedir al piloto que use instrumentos sofisticados para medir esa pendiente antes de aterrizar. Me atrevería a asegurar que en la casi totalidad de los casos de rescate, el piloto la medirá simplemente a ojo para decidir si aterriza, así que no vale la pena dar valores demasiado precisos.

Si se quisiera ser puntillosos/rigurosos, la especificación original debió haberse dado así: "of not more than _about_ 7º (_about_ 1:10)". Pero no se hizo, y creo que las razones son entendibles y ya están explicadas.


----------



## SydLexia

"1 in 10" es "10%" en el contexto de señales de tráfico.


syd


----------



## Oldy Nuts

SydLexia said:


> "1 in 10" es "10%" en el contexto de señales de tráfico.
> 
> 
> syd



Lo que tal vez sea más comprensible para el gran público, pero no me atrevo a asegurar que también lo sea para los pilotos de helicópteros de rescate.


----------



## SydLexia

The difference between degrees and percent is that engineers and pilots calculate in degrees while Joe Public sees things in terms of hills and inclines.

They could have said "1 in 8" = 12% approx. (and another traffic sign) and which is pretty much exactly 7 degrees. It seems they trust pilots more than they trust Joe and his mates. 

(technically I don't know if Joe uses sines or tangents but, at such small angles, I doubt he cares much  )

Edit: 'Joe Public' refers to 'the average man in the street', "Fulano de Tal". Apologies for any confusion.

syd


----------



## espigat

Bueno, ya tengo un máster en cálculo matemático de pendientes, gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Please let's not forget the context. We are not talking about roads or railroads, where a half degree difference can be very important. We are talking about conditions for landing of rescue helicopters, where in most if not all cases the pilot will have to estimate quickly and by sight the slope of the surface where s/he must decide whether to land or not. I would certainly think that if there are human lives at risk, the pilot will land even if the slope is 20% (1 in 5, or about 11.3 degrees).


----------

